# Trek 2005 line



## blg (Aug 12, 2004)

on the new trek preview page (http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2005/index_preview.jsp) the main picture is of an all black bike i can't identify (there are several pics here, you may have to refresh a few times to find the black road bike i'm talking about...). can anyone else? and is the top tube sloping, or is it just the perspective? 

more generally, i've heard rumours that trek's going to come out this year with a lower price point line of compact frame carbon frames (someone said it'll be called pilot)--anyone able to confirm this or provide more info about pricing (MSRP and/or predicted street) and specs?

thanks!


----------



## MyPeace (Jul 27, 2004)

My guess is the black bike is a high end carbon hybrid. I talked to the Trek rep months ago and he said that Trek plans to introduce more high end consumer bikes based off the high sales of the 5200. They are looking at the older, more wealthy market.


----------



## Le_Penguin (Aug 11, 2004)

Check out the Madone 5.2 page and click on the bike itself for an enlarged image. I'm pretty sure that's the same one on the intro page.

... boy, they really broke out the whole box of crayolas when they designed the paint jobs on the other '05 road bikes, didn't they? The 1000 looks like an Easter present waiting to happen. 

-Le Penguin


----------



## blg (Aug 12, 2004)

*i dunno...*

on the theory that it's a hybrid--don't all trek's hybrids have flat bars and not road "ram's head" bars?

and on the theory that it's a madone--the paint seems all black, the seatstay seems like a monocoque not a an "a-frame," and the headtube seems less-aero.

i wouldn't swear by it, but it seems like a different bike than anything currently on teh website. i HOPE HOPE HOPE it's a compact geometry all-carbon bike at a lower price point than the 5200, cause that's the Trek bike I'd love to buy...

blg


----------



## boris the blade (Aug 5, 2004)

they do it is the trek 5000 they have a 2004 model and are continuing it for 2005.

this is the 2005 WSD but should be the same specs

http://trekbikes.com/bikes/2005/road/5000wsd.jsp

the 2004

http://trekbikes.com/bikes/2004/road/5000.jsp#largerview


----------



## MyPeace (Jul 27, 2004)

Noticed that they went back to the round logo on the head tube rather than on each side on a high end bike.

I guess it could be perspective, but it does look to be sloping. And I'm tellin' ya, more carbon bikes to come. . .

blg - How can you tell that pic on the home page has road bars rather than a straight bar? Cable routing?


----------



## MyPeace (Jul 27, 2004)

blg - Never mind. . . I see that it is the same pic after you click on it. I'm a little slow


----------



## blg (Aug 12, 2004)

*trek 5000 on preview page...*

looks like they added the 2005 version of the 5000 to the page... just confirms what someone here already noted--same upgrades as the women's model. pretty minimal change, but at least no chance in price. i bet it'll be about $2000 at most LBSs.

blg


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

*Pilot*



blg said:


> on the new trek preview page (http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2005/index_preview.jsp) the main picture is of an all black bike i can't identify (there are several pics here, you may have to refresh a few times to find the black road bike i'm talking about...). can anyone else? and is the top tube sloping, or is it just the perspective?
> 
> more generally, i've heard rumours that trek's going to come out this year with a lower price point line of compact frame carbon frames (someone said it'll be called pilot)--anyone able to confirm this or provide more info about pricing (MSRP and/or predicted street) and specs?
> 
> thanks!


The full line of Pilot bikes is on the Trek web-site under 2005 Bikes. It looks like it is designed to compete with the Roubaix, putting the rider in a more upright position, but the website doesn't address that. I went to my LBS and the sales guy hadn't even heard of the Pilot line yet. The low-end Pilot is aluminum with carbon fork, seat post and stays. It seems to be priced very reasonable.


----------



## MyPeace (Jul 27, 2004)

My LBS told me yesterday that Trek called him to let him know that the dealer packages are in the mail and they should see them by the end of this week. Unless they went to their show in Wisconsin in August, most shops are not up to speed. Which makes me wonder why Trek has their product show in August, still a busy time for a shop owner to try to get away, and why do they release a new line in fall when most of bike business is slowing down?


----------



## MyPeace (Jul 27, 2004)

Went to the Trek site today and notice they removed all info on the Pilot and time trial bikes


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2004)

MyPeace said:


> Went to the Trek site today and notice they removed all info on the Pilot and time trial bikes


That is strange. Our local Trek shop has one copy of the 2005 catalogue and the Pilot line is in there. Don't know why they would take it off of the web site, unless they are getting ready to put more information on there besides just the specs.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

They also took the SSL off to.


----------



## dave3000 (Aug 18, 2004)

you can still get to them with the direct URL's

here is the Pilot 5.2

http://www.trekbikes.com/bikes/2005/road/pilot52.jsp


----------

